# And .... Merlin.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Paul and i took a drive to WV yesterday to pick up our new lil guy. Meet Merlin. We got a few funny looks at the gas station while walkin that funny lookin dalmation


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on your new little guy, he sure is a cutie!!! Is he a Mini Nubian? Your next herd sire?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on your new little guy, he sure is a cutie!!! Is he a Mini Nubian? Your next herd sire?



He is all of that. .


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh he's adorable. He's going to make some good looking babies with your girls. Do you think he'll be ready for breeding this fall?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh, how exciting. Yippee on getting a trip away from home for the day. Merlin, as in the wizard? I like the looks of your funny looking dalmation. Congratulations on the newest addition.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey those are very nice pictures! Whats the name of your new Buckling? He is very nice! Hes kinda showing up your male model. Maybe, you could have teach your male model some Vanna White moves...lol 🤪🥰😂😂😂🤦‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey those are very nice pictures! Whats the name of your new Buckling? He is very nice! Hes kinda showing up your male model. Maybe, you could have teach your male model some Vanna White moves...lol 🤪🥰😂😂😂🤦‍♀️



Oh... that nut has so e vanna white moves alright! Hahahaha.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh he's adorable. He's going to make some good looking babies with your girls. Do you think he'll be ready for breeding this fall?



I am hoping so. Guess we shall see.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cute! Congratulations!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Sfgwife said:


> We got a few funny looks at the gas station while walkin that funny lookin dalmation


🤣

That is too funny. Congratulations. He’s so cute.


----------

